# King Arthur



## Fsyxxx (Nov 27, 2015)

http://www.katools.com/shop/20058-beginners-carving-p-246.html. Think of getting this. Merry Christmas to me! Anyone have any of their tools? What do you think?

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

Yes I have a lancelot they are extremely aggressive as hell - don't remove the guard on your grinder like I did. You can lose a finger - or worse if you are carving close to the family jewels.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yes I have a lancelot they are extremely aggressive as hell - don't remove the guard on your grinder like I did. You can lose a finger - or worse if you are carving close to the family jewels.


That's good to know....


----------



## rockb (Nov 28, 2015)

Have one of the Lancelots too..14 tooth I think....can resharp with a round file.....wish I had gotten it years ago. Perfect for dehorning my manzanita burl.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 28, 2015)

I have a few also. They are some bad#$$
Toys. They will move some wood.
I have a few of different makes also.
I have no complaints about any of them.
We used the Galahad style to grind tires on the racecars. They take a beating.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 28, 2015)

Fella over this way just got one of their disk cutters.........does a really nice job ! Cuts like crazy ( dry wood )....dust collection is a must


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 28, 2015)

No...but I have Prince Albert in a can....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Nov 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> No...but I have Prince Albert in a can....


Well let him out!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Looks like a great set, but pricey. Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 28, 2015)

That's a lot of stuff! My problem with those "everything inclusive" kits, is that you end up with a lot of stuff you find you never use, Kinda like the Dremel kit with 144 bits/attachments and you only use a few. Looks like you will be in power carving nirvana though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Dec 21, 2015)

I have this cutter for my angle grinder. Works well .
http://www.arbortechusa.com/view/woodworking/industrial-woodcarver/query/product/ind-fg-200


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2015)

Form what I hear, those Arbor Techs are the Cadillac of em all. But with the stuff I tend to carve on, I'm afraid I will hit a rock, and it is mighty expensive........ on the opposite end of the scale; http://www.harborfreight.com/4-1-2-half-inch-carbide-cup-wheel-66613.html These hold up pretty good, and eat the wood pretty fast, and it doesn't break my heart if I hit rocks and dirt...


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Dec 21, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Form what I hear, those Arbor Techs are the Cadillac of em all. But with the stuff I tend to carve on, I'm afraid I will hit a rock, and it is mighty expensive........ on the opposite end of the scale; http://www.harborfreight.com/4-1-2-half-inch-carbide-cup-wheel-66613.html These hold up pretty good, and eat the wood pretty fast, and it doesn't break my heart if I hit rocks and dirt...




there are small round blades held by a set screw. You can rotate them when dull and replace when hooped.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Dec 21, 2015)

I went ahead and got the master carving set. I've gotta say so far they've been pretty sweet. Really loving the gwenivere sander. I'm hoping to carve something give after Christmas so I can feel like I spent my money on something other than cool toys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

